# Trip To German, Ausrian & Italian Alps .June July 2005



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*Account of a trip, 13th June to 15th July, 2005 to France, Germany, Austria, Italy and back through France.*

Unless stated otherwise all campsites, campervan aires, stellplatz, or sostas are listed in the appropriate publications here listed. All "sites" were, at the least, adequate, at best very good .
"Le Guide Officiel 2005 Camping Caravaning"
"Le Guide Officiel2005 Aires de Services Camping-Car"
"Le Guide National des Aires de Services Camping-cars"
"Reise Mobil International Bord Atlas 2005"

Camping-car called " Wanderwagon3" which being a Devon Conversions Ltd "Monte Carlo" based on Renault Master 120dCi first registered 1st March 2005.

Occupants… Ken and Mary…retired for many years. K Is registered disabled and uses wheel chair for other than very short distances.

Mu CS= Municipal Campsite PCS Private Campsite CCA=Camping Car Aire. SP=Stellplatz

The milages are for the day's run and not necessarily direct site to site.

13th June. Dep LEEDS ( from our daughter's) @ 0845. Then 279 miles.
Arr DOVER 1610 for 1815 Speed Ferries sailing (£84 return)
Sailed 1930 Late!. Arrived BOULOGNE 2045 21 45 local. Then to:- 
*FRANCE * 
Aire LE PORTEL . CCA € Free . 6 to 8 "pitches" left so slotted in one, fed and crashed. A street side parking for about 24 c'cars. Good dump. FH2O only between 0830-0930 and 1630-1730 I think.

14th June to CHARLEVILLE-MEZIERS CCA 190 miles.

15th June to CORNY sur MOSELLE PCS 105 Miles.
Disabled Facs Quite Good. No Grey H2O dump. Chem T dump OK. € 11.70 inc elec.

*GERMANY*
16th June Crossed border at 1230 at Marckolsheim
to EISENBACH SP 179 miles. 3 German vans on large flat grass/gravel SP at edge of sports field. Lovely views. Germans friendly and helpful. "Holiday Clean" borne facs.

17th June to UBERLINGEN SP but fee €10 inc H2O and elec. 81 miles . Spent about 2hrs at Donaueschingen on the way to site doing the tourist bit and having coffee. SP was very well laid out and café shop adjoining. Bus to town if you wanted. Bought BordAtlas at the shop. Good dumps and FH2O.A "Sanistation" borne. Also toilets.

18th June toTUNAU 31 miles. SP sort of… basically a campsite for campingcars somewhat close together. 
Proceed to Kressbron then to Tunau . Privately owned and has hotel and restaurant. Fee € 15.65 but € 2.60 refund if you purchased a meal at the café..which we did. Dis A toilet but no douche. Spotless. Pleasant stop. Good dumps & FH2O loading.

19th June to FÜSSEN 91miles SP € 9 inc elec. And for € 1 you can shower at the Fitness Center opposite which owns the SP. Town worth a visit.

20th June to FALL 77 miles… a "Nachtparkplatz Whonmobile" which everyone knows is an overnightparking for us campingcarists! Clearings in a wood. Public but clean toilets adjacent and a"Sanistation" € 2 . Peaceful. Hotel nearby.

21st June to FRASDORF .79 miles. More a Camping a la Ferme at Lederstube..a large farm type house TIC in Frasdorf or local shops will give directions. € 8 for pitch,elec. FW and chem. Toilet dump. Is also a" source "(of water) and we were allowed a free litre as a trial!!. Very pleasant rural stop.

3
22nd June to BAD REICHENHALL 100 miles SP.Arrived at 
Berchtesgarden at 1530 and so ended the Deutsche 
Allepenstraße.and a splendid run it was. Then to Bad Reichenhall.

Bad Rechenhall (cont)
SP is large parkinking (parkplatz 2 on town map) About 300m from a Lidl market. Town centre is well worth a visit, wheel chair friendly. In fact 2 or more nights could be spent here. "Sanistation" facility.
*AUSTRIA*
23rd June to MAISHOFEN bei Zell am See (Neunbrunnen am Waldsee. 39 miles. Look for CS sign about 6miles south of Saalfelden. Large PCS… spotless top class facilities. We were pitched close to the facilities and had good views. .Restaurant and hotel owns the site .Excellent restaurant. € 17.50 inc elec. €2.50 for washing machine. Again could have stayed longer.

24th June to LEINZ "Falken Camping" PCS 64 miles…€ 19 + €2.50 for electric. We declined as have Solar panel. Dis A facilities were excellent but €0.75 jeton needed. Gray water into chem.toilet cassette as no obvious dump for C'cars. I think the fit could walk to town. Certainly cycle. Quite a reasonable site.

Before this site at Leinz we went over the Großclockner Hochalpenstrasse. Superb weather and ride. A must even though the toll is € 26

*ITALY*
25th June to SAINT JOSEPH..PCS. 106 miles. €20.90 inc.elec.Good dumps G and B waste and easy load FH2O. Reasonable enough campsite.

26th June to DIMARO "Camping Dolomiti" large terraced PCS 61 miles ( inc detour via Val de Non and Fondo) €22.20 inc elec.

4

Restaurant and pizza take away. Excellent bottles of cold beer at €1.10 for 2/3rds of a litre. Excellent Dis A facilities. A good site .
27th June to FILORERA in Val Masino at Campeggio "Sasso 
Remeno" 84 miles. €16 per night Not inc. elec. Called at TIC 
at Sondrio and they advised us this was nearest site. Some 
VERY interesting tornanti on the 9 mile trip UP the valley to site from

the SS38. Only 3 tents with 6 young Brits ..climbers.

Good ablution block but no specific Dis A douche or toilet.
Site in beautiful mountain country. Café coffee snacks etc.Friendly owners .

28th June..another day at FILORERA . 7 miles to head of valley and back. Driver's rest day.

29th June to DORMELLETTO " Camping Lido Holiday Inn" 100 miles. PCS €25.50 inc elec. (Visa accepted!) Large site at SW end of Lago Maggiore. Rather more "resident " caravans than transients. Frontage of beach and jetty onto lake.

30th June to LACE "Camping Lace" ( Near Donato) 85 miles. which is 12k WxS from Biella. Tiny residential PCS. Only found it as we asked an Italian lady for nearest site and she took us to it by following her car. Interesting site! Electrics …we tripped the system! . €6 for the night. UNLISTED SITE (afaik)

*FRANCE*
1st July to BOURG ST MAURICE MunCS"Le Versoyen" 85 miles. € 17.40 inc electric. NO Dis A facilities. Ablution block only fair. No proper dumps for G & B H2O. Cassette dump in 
block. Comprehensive market on Saturdays and town centre worth a trip.

2nd July to LA BATHIE " Camping Le Joli Mont" PCS. 37 miles. 
Small "village" between Bourg St Maurice and Albertville.

5
Looked at the other site on way back from Super U nearby 2 miles T&B but decided to stay at Le Joli Mont.

3rd July Another day at La Bathie. Nil miles. Driver's rest day.
Nice peaceful friendly site …if you can" parle un peu". € 9.90 per night, we didn't take elec. as S'panel was doing its stuff..34°C + a l'ombre on both days here.

4th July to SERRIERES en CHAUTAGNE CCA 67miles "Flot Bleu" services FREE no electric. Space for about 10 ccars. Pleasant and right in town behind the Marie. See in book it says €10 for the night but not at actual site.

5th July to MIJOUX CCA 55miles.9 Stopped in Seyssel and changed TCs with no commission at bank on lowerside of square ( Not CA Bank) Huge parking at the other Seyssel across the river. Had long lunch siesta there.
Mijoux has large purpose built Aire 300m from town centre Bourne requires jetons for FH2O but G7B H2O dumps are free.
We were the only c'car that night.

6th July to BAUME les DAMES CCA 105 miles. Very good new purpose built near canal. €4 for night inc electric. Good Dumps good FH2O loading. Hard standing. Looks as though small toilet/ablution block is being built. Very popular .Early arrival advised.

7th , 8th and 9th July to Col du Haut nr Gerardmer (97 miles) to roadside near Col de Schlutch and back to Col du Haut. This so we coud have a splendidly entertaining time at the Tour de France. ( our 5th sighting over the years.) Yes there is a proper aire in Gerardmer town but we were told to go ski station at Col du Haut which we did on the 7th and 9th.

10th July to STENAY CCA 170 miles €5 pn.inc elec. Splendid place alongside canal . Small clean ablution block. Magnetic card to open barrier to large hard standing parkings for c'cars. Obtained from Port Tourist Office which is where the dumps and FH2O are located.

6
11th J uly AT STENAY Nil Miles… Town is reasonably wheelchair possible and OK for powered ones. Can recommend the restaurant at Hotel de Commerce in town.

12th July to CATILLON sur SOMBRE CCA 93 miles € FREE 
inc electric and FH2O . Room for 4 c'cars only at metal lifting road bridge at edge of town. Pleasant enough for an o'night. Town is not the most interesting we've seen.

13th July 14th July to and at LE PORTEL CCA € Free 118 miles. Had hoped to get early crossing but fully booked on the 14th Hence 2 nights . Nil miles. To Le Portel in afternoon for pressions and panache and shopping. Then to cliff top at 2300 on 13th for feu d'artifice for !4th July celebrations and very good they were too.

15th July 15th July to LEEDS 279 miles. Request for child minders received by" text". Sailed on time, arrived on time. Long live Speed Ferries.

A most enjoyable trip . Only four days when there was some rain …the rest hot sun …8 consecutive days at 35°C+ in the afternoon. Marred only by getting a cracked windscreen through large lorry at speed through road chippings.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Remember us at Baume les Dames! 

enjoyed reading where you had been, like you we bought the latest Bord Atlas.

Rita & Judy


----------

